# New Macbook Pro - Thursday, Feb 24th?



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like rumours are seriously abound about new Macbook Pros this Thursday.

Based on how Apple handles things historically, does this mean they'll be available for purchase on Thursday or just announced by Apple officially then?

If just announced, then how long after do you think they'll be available to us in Canada?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope very soon because I'd live to replace my now almost four year old MBP.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, but does anyone actually know what Apple typically does in terms of releasing in Canada? (i.e. how many days usually after a product is announced does it actually show up on store shelves or at least for pre-order shipping from Apple directly)

For example, if they announce the new MBPs on Thursday, does that mean on Friday we can order from Apple for 24 hr shipping arriving the following day? Or, would their announcements usually set some other date let's say a week or two beyond when they would be available?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

There isn't really anything typical. They have announced products, but shipped them months later in Canada. They have made them available that day for ordering. They have announced they will be shipping in a month. Etc. Etc.

New versions are coming, that's all we know.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

for computers its usually the same time they are announced. the store goes down and when it comes back up you can order..they usually say they'll ship within 24 hours and sometimes that happens, sometimes not depending on demand. when the new airs came out they said "leaves apple within 1-3 days" but they were so swamped a 13" CTO i ordered took over 2 weeks to ship. 

if the rumours i have seen regarding weight and config on the new machines is even partly true (even just the weight part) i am selling my 17" early 09 and getting one of the new 17s. this screen with the weight of the current 15"?? yes please!!!


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

This seems pretty sudden, on a Thursday! I thought they would do like a whole event (aka Back to the Mac event) But I'm not complaining, quite excited for these new MBP's.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Awaiting the Keynote!!!

If that ad is to be belived.....this will be a slimmer version of the Macbook Pro Series.

NOT thrilled with the move to the newer Intel Chips though......Why use those chips when they had problems? ( IF THAT RUMOR IS TRUE )

Youtube linky:





+
YouTube - Apple Weekly: MBP 2011 Launch Imminent, OSx Lion Feature, Apple TV & More" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






YouTube - Apple Weekly: MBP 2011 Launch Imminent, OSx Lion Feature, Apple TV & More">
YouTube - Apple Weekly: MBP 2011 Launch Imminent, OSx Lion Feature, Apple TV & More" />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






HD Version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voZffiAohbk&hd=1

Watch from 7:25 Onwards......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Allow me to fix that for you. 

Youtube linky:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






HD Version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voZffiAohbk&hd


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Sync.....could never get that working for some reason.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Digikid said:


> Thanks Sync.....could never get that working for some reason.


Just click "quote" on my post and compare it to "edit" on yours and you will see how easy it is.

Drop the http bit all the way to the "=" sign and only use that part of the code left at the end of the URL between the YOUTUBE brackets.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Since I've got my credit card fired up for a purchase, I'm hoping for a bit of a redesign, at least maybe with a darker color. Lots of rumors swirling around. Not sure how I feel about the optical drives being phased out.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

We should know tomorrow for sure but it does sound like LightPeak which will be known as Thunderbolt is a go.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I heard this morning on CBC that the iPad 2.0 is expected to be announced as well.

Hopefully we get some more info on what to expect with/when to expect Lion.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Looks like Lion is slated for the summer.
One possible update to the new MacBook Pros that concerns me is a potential 16 Gig SSD drive that will run all the System files and Apps. I look at my App folder alone and there's 30 gigs there. I know this is just a rumor, but isn't it recommended that all Apps reside in the System folder?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

csonni said:


> Looks like Lion is slated for the summer.
> One possible update to the new MacBook Pros that concerns me is a potential 16 Gig SSD drive that will run all the System files and Apps. I look at my App folder alone and there's 30 gigs there. I know this is just a rumor, but isn't it recommended that all Apps reside in the System folder?


Apps can reside anywhere... most people put them in the Apps folder just because they are easier to find that way, but they don't *have* to be their to run.

"16 Gig SSD drive that will run all the System files and Apps." is crazy small... I can't see that being the case.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

srsly. how big is the CS5 master collection? its probably about 10-12GB on its own


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Another Apple rumour*

The new high speed interface technology will be introduced by Clint Eastwood!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

you're winning the internet today hahahaha


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

So where are the new Macbook Pros?


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I actually get to purchase a new MBP. Our daughter lost/got hers stolen. She needs one for school, so I will give her my 13" MBP and buy a new one. Not sure if I will stay with the 13" or go with a 15".


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Maxime said:


> So where are the new Macbook Pros?


tomorrow would be thursday the 24th, so ask again then


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

broad said:


> tomorrow would be thursday the 24th, so ask again then


duh!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> I heard this morning on CBC that the iPad 2.0 is expected to be announced as well.
> 
> Hopefully we get some more info on what to expect with/when to expect Lion.


iPad 2 announcement on March 2nd. The invite went out to the Blogs/Press today. So no iPad 2 tomorrow - but it will be around next week. 












broad said:


> if the rumours i have seen regarding weight and config on the new machines is even partly true (even just the weight part) i am selling my 17" early 09 and getting one of the new 17s. this screen with the weight of the current 15"?? yes please!!!


Those weight rumours don't seem to be panning out. The Box shots that have emerged for the 13" model at least show the same weight (2.04kg):


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

i5, finally.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Y'know, I don't recall Apple having done a major refresh to it's product line (as in, MacBooks) only a scant number of days before a scheduled event for another product line.

I still *hope* the MBPs will be updated tomorrow, but I wonder if they won't simply combine it with the March 2nd event...?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Y'know, I don't recall Apple having done a major refresh to it's product line (as in, MacBooks) only a scant number of days before a scheduled event for another product line.
> 
> I still *hope* the MBPs will be updated tomorrow, but I wonder if they won't simply combine it with the March 2nd event...?


While this is true, I also believe Apple doesn't like mixing too many products into an event (especially lately). So the March 2nd will be all about iPad (and maybe a peek at iOS 5? or Even 4.5?)

The MBPs are long-overdue for a refresh. They've been stagnant for almost 12 months which has never happened before in the life-cycle of the MBP (and the PB G4 before it). With the Sandy Bridge delays, etc... I bet Apple is just eager to get these new machines out the door, and stop having to rely on the MBA sales to keep it's notebook #'s up.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

For those of you who might be hoping for a complete redesign, forget it. Word has it that it won't happen until sometime in 2012.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's fine with me. Never owned a Mac at all before, so looking forward to getting one of the new ones even if it isn't a complete re-design.

So just ordered a MBP 2010 today that hopefully tomorrow will be converted to some type of 2011 MBP (I was trying to beat the rush to get my order in, as well as take advantage of my work discount on them in case they didn't offer the discount on brand new products).

Given the 3-5 shipping days stated on the site (and not 24 hrs), I'm sure they won't ship me a 2010 model and that they'll offer me one of the 2011 models instead...but my order will be in so I'll hopefully beat the rush.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Ahhh... Just a few hours left now to see if the release rumors come true.

And will the answers be: behind door #1, door #2 or door #3, or maybe even something completely different and unexpected??

Hmmmm...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Its Thursday and the store is down!


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

It makes sense that Apple will not hold a presser for the New MacBook Pro's, after all where is all the media attention, on tablet devices they are the in thing (and arguably the most competitive market right now). To give the iPad2 a splashy entry makes sense as it takes away from RIM's playbook, and the new Samsung and HP devices. And since Apple pretty much invented the market all eyes are watching what they are doing with the iPad2.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

New specs are up but the store is still down.

Apple (Canada) - MacBook Pro - Technical specifications of the 15-inch model.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*New MacBook Pro's Announced! i5 & i7 Processors, Thunderbolt, new Graphics, HD WebCam*

Apple today updated the industry-leading *MacBook Pro family* with *next generation processors* and *graphics*, high-speed *Thunderbolt I/O technology* and a new *FaceTime® HD camera*. Featuring the very latest dual-core and quad-core Intel Core processors, the entire MacBook Pro line is up to twice as fast as the previous generation. 



Phil Schiller said:


> “The new MacBook Pro brings next generation dual and quad Core processors, high performance graphics, Thunderbolt technology and FaceTime HD to the great design loved by our pro customers,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Product Marketing. “Thunderbolt is a revolutionary new I/O technology that delivers an amazing 10 gigabits per second and can support every important I/O standard which is ideal for the new MacBook Pro.”


Starting at $1,249 Cdn, the new 13-inch MacBook Pro offers amazing value and performance in a compact design. The highly portable 13-inch MacBook Pro features Intel Core i5 and Core i7 dual-core processors up to 2.7 GHz and Intel HD Graphics 3000. The powerful 15-inch and 17-inch MacBook Pro models feature quad-core Core i7 processors up to 2.3 GHz and AMD Radeon HD graphics processors with up to 1GB of video memory for high performance gaming, pro video editing and graphics intensive applications. 

MacBook Pro is the first computer on the market to include the groundbreaking Thunderbolt I/O technology. Developed by Intel with collaboration from Apple, Thunderbolt enables expandability never before possible on a notebook computer. Featuring two bi-directional channels with transfer speeds up to an amazing 10Gbps each, Thunderbolt delivers PCI Express directly to external high performance peripherals such as RAID arrays, and can support FireWire and USB consumer devices and Gigabit Ethernet networks via adapters. Thunderbolt also supports DisplayPort for high resolution displays and works with existing adapters for HDMI, DVI and VGA displays. Freely available for implementation on systems, cables and devices, Thunderbolt technology is expected to be widely adopted as a new standard for high performance I/O.

The MacBook Pro now includes a built-in FaceTime HD camera with triple the resolution of the previous generation for crisp, widescreen video calls. With Apple’s innovative FaceTime video calling software, the new camera allows high definition video calls between all new MacBook Pro models and supports standard resolution calls with other Intel-based Macs, iPhone 4 and the current generation iPod touch. FaceTime is included with all new MacBook Pro models *and is available for other Intel-based Macs from the Mac App Store for 99 cents*. The MacBook Pro lineup continues to feature its gorgeous aluminum unibody enclosure, glass Multi-Touch trackpad, LED-backlit widescreen display, illuminated full-size keyboard and 7-hour battery.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

The Canadian price are up there on apple's website.
Apple (Canada) - MacBook Pro - The new MacBook Pro. Huge leaps in performance.

13": 1249$
15": 1849$
17": 2499$


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thunderbolt seems really neat and perhaps will be the one cable to rule them all. It's hard to get a new IO adopted, and there definitely was growing pains with USB, but this looks like it has great potential. 

Anyone know how long a Thunderbolt cable can be? Will I easily be able to put a Mac Pro (When it has ThunderBolt) in my cool, dry crawlspace and have any noise kept there, and run a single ThunderBolt cable to my office and connect and chain a Cinema Display etc...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not sure if anyone noticed to, but FaceTime is now included with new MacBook Pro's, and we have the honour of paying 99¢ for our copy in the Mac App Store. Seems a little nickel and dime-like to me.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed to, but FaceTime is now included with new MacBook Pro's, and we have the honour of paying 99¢ for our copy in the Mac App Store. Seems a little nickel and dime-like to me.


Sure, but do you really want to complain over 99 cents you won't even notice on your CC bill?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Perhaps this one of those things where Apple has to charge _something_… that they simple cannot just give it away. Maybe?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> Sure, but do you really want to complain over 99 cents you won't even notice on your CC bill?


I notice every charge on my credit card bill.  

Let me instill in you a very wise saying that will greatly help your finances in life:

"Watch the pennies and the dollars will take care of themselves." 

Apple bundles and has iTunes as a free download, that let's me sync my iPhone to my MacBook Pro. What if they start charging 99¢ for that too. How about 99¢ for Address Book to sync my addresses? How about 99¢ for iChat? 

Apple has had a history of providing these types of programs for free. It's odd that they are charging for this one specific feature and just hope it doesn't lead to a trend. 

Maybe as Manny said, it does have to do with the whole excuse that they have to charge for new features for the iPhone or whatever.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

So.... What does everyone think of the new MacBook Pro's? 

Hit or miss? 

Anyone order one yet? :heybaby:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

from the Thunderbolt page


> To connect a DisplayPort, DVI, HDMI, or VGA display, just use an existing adapter.


great just more dongles to buy for what $30 each, man my bag will be full of cables, dongle, connectors, all worth a fortune.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't see the inclusion of a small SSD in addition to the regular notebook hard drive? Maybe that will be included in a future revision.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> So.... What does everyone think of the new MacBook Pro's?
> 
> Hit or miss?
> 
> Anyone order one yet? :heybaby:


much ado about nothing IMO. if it had been liquidmetal, lighter, new shape, these types of processors etc i was on board to buy one. even had a plan all figured out to sell my current 17" and get a new 17". now i doubt i will


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> Perhaps this one of those things where Apple has to charge _something_… that they simple cannot just give it away. Maybe?


I've read that it is due to regulatory reasons that they have to charge the 99¢. 

Fair enough.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A solid refinement to an already great laptop. As usual, we fan(atics) get ourselves lathered up, anticipating that those reverse-engineered Area 51 technologies will finally appear, and then we're miffed when reality slaps us in the face 

The one rumour that seemed plausible to me, and likely, would be (at least as an option) the inclusion of an on-motherboard SSD for the OS, with a standard HD for the user files. Given how many HDs Apple buys, I suspect that's one spot where they have considerable flexibility in cost/profit.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I was hoping for more, so now I'll be keeping 18 month old 13" MBP.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It is a nice refresh and Thunderbolt has a lot of potential but we'll see how things progress.


----------



## bundy (Mar 5, 2009)

store works =]


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the fact that the 13" still has the 1200x800 screen is kind of a joke.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

can't believe they called it 'thunderbolt'. er, what?? it sounds just like that old comic book cover you found! 'lightpeak' is a great name...
sigh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Meh. I'd be much more interested for some innovation in the desktop computer realm, but it seems that Apple is slowly drifting away from that sector. Apple makes me pretty crazy for some things it chooses to do. They either jump on the bandwagon too early with some things and there's no really good reason to have them, or they just totally ignore other things that there are tons and tons of uses for that have established themselves as standard. 

There's a huge difference between *"Think Different"* and *"Be So Different You're Incompatible With Everything Unless You Carry Around A Whole Bag Worth Of Adapters"* and sadly they are starting to once again push towards the latter


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

boukman2 said:


> can't believe they called it 'thunderbolt'. er, what?? it sounds just like that old comic book cover you found! 'lightpeak' is a great name...
> sigh.


:lmao: Kind of reminds me of this cartoon I loved as a kid. Maybe a good name for Apple's Mac OS lineup. :lmao:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Thunder...*Thunder*...Thunder.... HO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Ooo I have the most awesome idea for a web comic ... I should email Snaggy about it ... it's too good to waste without someone that can draw it up properly LOL.

Wanna see something sad? Try searching for Thunderbolt on the apple store site. Not very awe inspiring.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The move to quad core and hyper threading is a really nice upgrade, magnetic latch nice, Thunderbolt (would have been better left with the name light peak but I guess since it is copper in this iteration and not fibre-optic they had to change the name) shows potential. Overall I think it is a decent upgrade.

The one thing I don't get is the 2.2 to 2.3GHz option on the 15". I mean who is going to pay $250 for an extra 100MHz in clock speed? Not me anyway.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I was hoping for a 2nd drive option. The upgrade to the 500 gig SSD is still way too much ($1100!!). And what's with the 5400 rpm? Why don't they offer a 7200 rpm? How hard is it to pop off the backs of those MBP to upgrade your own drive?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

broad said:


> the fact that the 13" still has the 1200x800 screen is kind of a joke.


Exactly. Why sell a cheaper computer, with a superior screen (MBA). The 13" should have the higher-res screen at least as a BTO (or at least on the higher end model?).

I also was holding out for Anti-Glare on the 13" (there were, of course, rumours of it being included on the high-end at least...) Alas, t'was not to be. 



CubaMark said:


> A solid refinement to an already great laptop. As usual, we fan(atics) get ourselves lathered up, anticipating that those reverse-engineered Area 51 technologies will finally appear, and then we're miffed when reality slaps us in the face


Not really. A 1440x900 resolution screen was already available on the 13" MBA. That was released 5 months ago. Not exactly ground-breaking tech. Anti-glare has also been on the 17" MBP since launch and the 15" for almost 2 years. (and for 10+ years before that brief glossy-only spell in late-08-mid-09).

There's *still* no 7,200 RPM drive upgrade options on the 13" range, even though you do get to pick a 512GB SSD if you want on the 13"ers now.

And does no-one notice that battery life went *down* across the board? From 8-9hours in the 15"/17" and 10 hours in the 13" down to 7? Bleh.

I was worried these new MBPs might make me regret my 11" MBA purchase and go for a new 13" anti-glare instead. Now with the (comparably) low-rez and only-glossy option, no thanks.

That being said, the 13" high-end is now SUPER-Powerful. i7 2.7Ghz? That's presumably the i7-2620M. So in theory, the high-end 13" Model is now faster than the 15"/17" i7 2.8Ghz's were last gen. That's insane, seeing as it was coming from a P8800 Core2 Chip.

Too bad the Intel/Nvidia settlement left us w/o a more powerful graphics solution, tho.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> And does no-one notice that battery life went *down* across the board? From 8-9hours in the 15"/17" and 10 hours in the 13" down to 7? Bleh.


i don't recall how the last ones were measured, but these ones claim to be able to produce that 7 hours browsing 25 websites on loop with the screen at half brightness. that, to me, is a more relevant piece of info than knowing the 13" can last 10 hours with screen at min brightness, wifi off, BT off, sitting there doing jack sh1t. 

my experience with the last generation is that it lasts about 6-7 hours under normal use, so i really doubt it has changed much.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

csonni said:


> I was hoping for a 2nd drive option. *The upgrade to the 500 gig SSD is still way too much ($1100!!).* And what's with the 5400 rpm? Why don't they offer a 7200 rpm? How hard is it to pop off the backs of those MBP to upgrade your own drive?



Yeah but only $100 bucks for a 128GB SSD on the 15". That is a great price.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

broad said:


> i don't recall how the last ones were measured, but these ones claim to be able to produce that 7 hours browsing 25 websites on loop with the screen at half brightness. that, to me, is a more relevant piece of info than knowing the 13" can last 10 hours with screen at min brightness, wifi off, BT off, sitting there doing jack sh1t.
> 
> my experience with the last generation is that it lasts about 6-7 hours under normal use, so i really doubt it has changed much.


Last-gen 15"? or Last-Gen 13"? I had a last-gen 13" that I played with for about a week, and it would consistently give 7,8,9 hours+ on a single charge, especially with simple surfing (and I never had my screen at 1/2 brightness - always more). I was certainly not doing jack sh1t (except maybe productivity-wise  ).


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Yeah but only $100 bucks for a 128GB SSD on the 15". That is a great price.


On the high-end only ('cause it already starts with a 750GB HDD). On the low-end 15" it's $200 to upgrade.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> Last-gen 15"? or Last-Gen 13"? I had a last-gen 13" that I played with for about a week, and it would consistently give 7,8,9 hours+ on a single charge, especially with simple surfing (and I never had my screen at 1/2 brightness - always more). I was certainly not doing jack sh1t (except maybe productivity-wise  ).


i guess we'll see in a day or two when anandtech gets his hands on one. i just can't see them going backwards in battery life, not when its been such a selling point for them for the last few generations


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

broad said:


> i guess we'll see in a day or two when anandtech gets his hands on one. i just can't see them going backwards in battery life, not when its been such a selling point for them for the last few generations


Yeah, I agree. Though I fear it'll just be comparable at best. For the 13", the 320M was a really efficient chipset (hence it's use on the new MBAs and their stellar battery life with minimal weight).


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Steve Jobs gives us a present on his birthday. 
Happy Birthday Steve.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

And you can order yours now...
MacBook Pro - Buy MacBook Pro notebook computers - Apple Store (Canada)

Engadget has their hands on one already...

MacBook Pro (early 2011) with ThunderBolt hands-on -- Engadget

Macnews.com reported on it earlier this morning:

MacBook Pro gets new processors, Thunderbolt I/O technology | MacNews

Nothing earth-shattering nor anything not already picked up by the rumor sites. It will be interesting to see these benchmarked against the old models.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> As for performance, we were given the $2,199 configuration with a 2.2GHz quad-core Sandy Bridge Core i7, discrete AMD Radeon HD 6750M graphics, 4GB of RAM and a 750GB HD, which clocked a preliminary GeekBench score of 9647. We'll have tons more testing in our full review, including detailed comparisons of the discrete chip with Intel's new integrated HD Graphics 3000.


thats pretty smokin' for a laptop


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

that's macpro territory.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah iirc my early 09 mac pro QC2.66/6GB gets about 9800 or so


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My current MBP matte screen 2009 Dec. model 2.66 Ghz with 8 GB RAM and a 500 GB HD w/Applecare cost just shy of $3,500 ordered through Apple. A replacement with a 750 GB HD comes in at about $2,900 for the new unit. That is an impressive drop in cost. (matte screen and RAM costs are far less, as is base model before adding goodies)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> My current MBP matte screen 2009 Dec. model 2.66 Ghz with 8 GB RAM and a 500 GB HD w/Applecare cost just shy of $3,500 ordered through Apple


ouch, yo.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

some dude on the macrumours forums posted his geekbench screenshots for a 17" 2.3Ghz

10412

yowsers


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

ehMax said:


> :lmao: Kind of reminds me of this cartoon I loved as a kid. Maybe a good name for Apple's Mac OS lineup. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you champ!!! :lmao:

Personally I am disappointed. A new I/O port and they are using a bunch of the new Intel CPUS that had problems....WTH?!?!?!?!?!

Also this one thing has be a little confused....they now have built in batteries? Are you not able to change them?

No I do not own a Macbook....never had one.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Digikid said:


> Fixed that for you champ!!! :lmao:
> 
> Personally I am disappointed. A new I/O port and they are using a bunch of the new Intel CPUS that had problems....WTH?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


The non-user replaceable batteries have been standard for the last 18 months.

However, you CAN replace them yourself if you (a)aren't afraid of taking your MBP apart and potentially voiding the warranty and (b) have the necessary tools and a battery (the latter being hard to find!)

Apple Portables: Replacing the battery in MacBook Air, MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009), MacBook Pro (Early 2009), and later

As for the CPU problem - I assume you're referring to this:

Apple - Support - Discussions - Intel i5 Chipset problem ...

Intel has recalled the chips that got out the door with the flaw, and implemented a fix for those not yet out the door. Since Apple was well aware of the problem prior to the announcement of the new MBPs I think we can rest assured that they wouldn't release a line of laptops that they KNEW had faulty chips!! There were many rumours/blog postings about this issue potentially delaying the announcement of new MBPs back in January/beginning of Feb. and lots of speculation as to when they'd finally appear. 

Intel initiates $700M Cougar Point Sandy Bridge chipset recall ? Computer Chips & Hardware Technology | Geek.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Paddy said:


> However, you CAN replace them yourself if you (a)aren't afraid of taking your MBP apart and potentially voiding the warranty and (b) have the necessary tools and a battery (the latter being hard to find!)


I have to say that if you're replacing the battery yourself it's likely that you don't have a warranty any longer ... because if you do you can likely get the battery replaced under warranty so there's likely not a big concern about voiding said warranty


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Paddy said:


> The non-user replaceable batteries have been standard for the last 18 months.
> 
> However, you CAN replace them yourself if you (a)aren't afraid of taking your MBP apart and potentially voiding the warranty and (b) have the necessary tools and a battery (the latter being hard to find!)
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I was told it was the CPU itself and not the chipset but it appears that I was misinformed.

Apologies.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> That is an impressive drop in cost.


Now, if we could just see the same drops realized in the Mac Pro line...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder when it will get a design change  ?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

daniels said:


> i wonder when it will get a design change  ?


The current rumours (take that for what you will) say sometime in 2012. Given that Apple seems to have adopted a ~10 month refresh cycle on the MBPs, I would venture to say either late 2011 or this time next year is when Ivy Bridge processors will be available and Apple can speed-bump the MBPs again (and maybe cue some design changes?)


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

I kept telling my friend that a refresh was imminent and to wait it out for months now. I've just helped my friend get the new 15" at Apple Sherway. Another PC user converted. We'll see how snappy the quad core 2.0GHz i7 are. As for myself I'll just wait for OS X Lion this summer or maybe even until Ivy Bridge as I'm tight on cash and I really want to get the 3DS on release date with Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D. mmmm...threeee deeeeeeee


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

mguertin said:


> I have to say that if you're replacing the battery yourself it's likely that you don't have a warranty any longer ... because if you do you can likely get the battery replaced under warranty so there's likely not a big concern about voiding said warranty


It depends. The warranty only covers _defective_ battery replacement, not those needing replacement because they've just worn out under use. 

Apple - Batteries - Battery Replacement



> However, the AppleCare Protection Plan for notebook computers does not cover batteries that have failed or are exhibiting diminished capacity except when the failure or diminished capacity is the result of a manufacturing defect.


So given that, it IS possible that your battery could wear out from a whole lot of use before AppleCare runs out, which would leave you in the position of having to either pay Apple or attempt the replacement yourself.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

screature said:


> Yeah but only $100 bucks for a 128GB SSD on the 15". That is a great price.


I just ordered one of the new ones (first MBP): I went with the 500GB 7200rpm option, but do you think it's worth it to get the 128GB SSD instead for $100 and then just swap out the optical drive for a larger 7200rpm drive for data storage?

I don't really need a whole lot of extra storage space, as I have a NAS in the house that has tons of space.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Sittler27 said:


> I just ordered one of the new ones (first MBP): I went with the 500GB 7200rpm option, but do you think it's worth it to get the 128GB SSD instead for $100 and then just swap out the optical drive for a larger 7200rpm drive for data storage?
> 
> I don't really need a whole lot of extra storage space, as I have a NAS in the house that has tons of space.


If you're ordering the lower-end 2.0Ghz MBP, then I'd say get it with the base-model HDD and then take the $100 you would have spent on the 7200RPM upgrade and pair it with another ~$80 or so and get yourself a decent 128GB SSD.

That's just MHO, but $100 for a 5400 to 7200RPM upgrade it rubbish. You can get a whole 500GB 7200RPM HDD for ~$53 these days and then you'd ALSO have the 5400RPM one from inside your MBP as a backup drive or to sell and recoup the cost of the faster HDD/SSD.

And if these new MBPs are anything like the last gen-design, they're super-easy to swap the HDDs for a SSD or faster/bigger HDD:

Installing MacBook Pro 15" Unibody Mid 2010 Hard Drive Replacement - iFixit


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

ehMax said:


> So.... What does everyone think of the new MacBook Pro's?
> 
> Hit or miss?
> 
> Anyone order one yet? :heybaby:


I'd say "Hit". Not a major upgrade but certainly more than a minor speed bump. Its not enough to get me to part with my late 2009 13" however. The lure of an i5 or i7 is enticing, but I think I'll hold on to mine until it gets a complete makeover.


----------



## Sypher101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad I won't have the cash for a 13" until the spring. Now I just have to decide if I want the i5 or the i7 (and hope for another back to school bundle). That'll give others a chance to post various reviews and tests, to see what these babies can do.

Can't wait for the sprinig


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Paddy said:


> The non-user replaceable batteries have been standard for the last 18 months.
> 
> However, you CAN replace them yourself if you (a)aren't afraid of taking your MBP apart and potentially voiding the warranty and (b) have the necessary tools and a battery (the latter being hard to find!)
> 
> Apple Portables: Replacing the battery in MacBook Air, MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009), MacBook Pro (Early 2009), and later





mguertin said:


> I have to say that if you're replacing the battery yourself it's likely that you don't have a warranty any longer ... because if you do you can likely get the battery replaced under warranty so there's likely not a big concern about voiding said warranty





Paddy said:


> It depends. The warranty only covers _defective_ battery replacement, not those needing replacement because they've just worn out under use.
> 
> Apple - Batteries - Battery Replacement
> 
> So given that, it IS possible that your battery could wear out from a whole lot of use before AppleCare runs out, which would leave you in the position of having to either pay Apple or attempt the replacement yourself.



If you do manage to wear out your battery at least Apple charges a reasonable $139 installed for a new one. 

Apple - Support - Replacing the Battery in your MacBook Pro (Models with built-in batteries)

When the new technology non-removable battery was implemented in June '09 Apple began to advertise 1000 charging cycles (about 3 times more than previous batteries).

Apple - MacBook Pro - A notebook full of innovations.

FWIW, my June '09 13" MBP still has 90% of its original battery capacity (according to coconut battery) after 20 months of use, so the new style non-removeable batteries seem to be pretty good IMHO.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Z06jerry said:


> FWIW, my June '09 13" MBP still has 90% of its original battery capacity (according to coconut battery) after 20 months of use, so the new style non-removeable batteries seem to be pretty good IMHO.


Good to know - my 2007 MBP needed a new battery after slightly less than 3 years, so I wasn't sure how the new ones compared in longevity.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> If you're ordering the lower-end 2.0Ghz MBP, then I'd say get it with the base-model HDD and then take the $100 you would have spent on the 7200RPM upgrade and pair it with another ~$80 or so and get yourself a decent 128GB SSD.
> 
> That's just MHO, but $100 for a 5400 to 7200RPM upgrade it rubbish. You can get a whole 500GB 7200RPM HDD for ~$53 these days and then you'd ALSO have the 5400RPM one from inside your MBP as a backup drive or to sell and recoup the cost of the faster HDD/SSD.
> 
> ...


I ordered the 2.2GHz MBP 15 one, so I chose the free upgrade to the 500GB 7200rpm from the 750GB 5400rpm, but just wondering if in this model if I should have gone with the extra $100 for the 128GB SSD instead, and then just pick up more storage for the optical bay area later on as I needed space.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> If you're ordering the lower-end 2.0Ghz MBP, then I'd say get it with the base-model HDD and then take the $100 you would have spent on the 7200RPM upgrade and pair it with another ~$80 or so and get yourself a *decent 128GB SSD*.


Do you know what SSDs are going into these MBPs? So long as they are SandForce it may not be worth voiding your warranty (especially if buying Apple Care) to to get slightly better performance.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Do you know what SSDs are going into these MBPs? So long as they are SandForce it may not be worth voiding your warranty (especially if buying Apple Care) to to get slightly better performance.


I doubt they are sandforce. They are probably the same ones in the 2010 MBPs, the Toshiba ones.

Here's some info about the 256GB model on Macrumors:

Apple seems to have quietly "upgraded" the stock 256GB SSD - MacRumors Forums

Seems to perform around Vertex 1, X-25M territory. Not terrible, but not awesome.

Unless they are using the Samsung controller that's in the 2010 MBA's - that gets faster read/writes. Only time (and more reviews) will tell.

So far not even the people at MR know:

What kind of SSD in macbook pro 2011? - MacRumors Forums

Also, swapping a HDD in the 2010 MBPs didn't void your warranty (hell, an Apple Genius helped me get a final stubborn screw out one time). Apple of course won't warranty a non-Apple-purchased drive, but if there's ever a problem with the machine, you can swap your old HDD back in there and away you go.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> ...Also, swapping a HDD in the 2010 MBPs didn't void your warranty (hell, an Apple Genius helped me get a final stubborn screw out one time). Apple of course won't warranty a non-Apple-purchased drive, but if there's ever a problem with the machine, you can swap your old HDD back in there and away you go.


True enough...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that's been a popular upgrade an OWX extreme 256 and the old drive in a bootable case.
A couple have opted for the optical bay solution as well.


----------



## pricha00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Picked up the basis 13 inch model yesterday around noon. Took a few hours to transfer 52GB of stuff over my wi-fi but my wife is enjoying the new laptop. Big upgrade from the old Macbook I used to own.

Pat


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

pricha00 said:


> Picked up the basis 13 inch model yesterday around noon. Took a few hours to transfer 52GB of stuff over my wi-fi but my wife is enjoying the new laptop. Big upgrade from the old Macbook I used to own.


I bet. Core2Duo to Sandy Bridge isn't quite G4 to CoreDuo, but it's at least 2x as fast 

Congrats on the purchase BTW!


----------



## pricha00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks the old black Macbook gave me nothing but grief. Bought used and it was abused severely. Lasted about six months before the bugs started showing up and it costs me an arm and a leg in attempted repairs. Got my hands on a nice Mac mini with an apple display for $200 and sold the lemon for parts. I learned my lesson, new or viewed before purchasing any Apple computer. My wife is getting to like this new laptop. 

Pat.


----------



## Sittler27 (Feb 12, 2011)

I ordered one and should arrive this week.

MBP 15
i7 2.2
8gb ram
hi res
500GB 7200rpm

Clincher for me was the major boost in video card performance. This is my first mac, and I do still do a bit of gaming (WoW, etc.).


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the Mac world.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

first impressions of a 13" 2011 base model

display is shockingly good compared to my older mid 09 13" mbp. the black level is like..exponentially better. the dark grey nav bar at the top of the apple website doesn't even look like its from the same website its that different. 

facetime hd camera is.....underwhelming. its a little crisper than the isight on my early 09 17" "daily driver" mbp, but not mind blowing by any stretch of the imagination. nice that you can shoot in 16:9 now in imovie using the built in camera, but no option to do that in photobooth for some reason?? 

more to come later as i get some tests done.


----------

